# Whats the best food for Golden Retriever to avoid obesity?



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Eagle Pack Hollistic has very reasonable calories.

My vet bargained strenuously with me to change from Eagle Pack Holloistic to Eukanuba Premium Performance for a two month trial. One of my dogs struggles with anemia from a big bout of anaplasmosis as a baby, and has never had a normal CBC.I was shocked to find he was absolutely right- the dogs' blood tests were amazing on Eukanuba premium performance with no more anaemia whatsoever. 

It has a ton of calories, fat and protein though ; I am going for two huge hikes a day with the pups, but thet are still gaining weight. It's probably one of the worst foods for avoiding obesity. 

I have heard good things about the Wellness weight loss core food.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of goldens seem to do well on Pro Plan reduced calorie foods. I believe they make a reduced calorie large breed food as well, but I'm not positive.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I've never done it, but I've read about the green bean diet here on the forum. Basically you cut down on the kibble and substitute some canned (I think) grean beans in... they are filling with waaay less cals. It's an option anyways? I can't recommend a kibble myself as we feed raw. Best of luck!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Fromm foods have very moderate calories and are very high quality. If you are happy with what you're using, simply cut back on how much you're feeding. As said above, you can add some green beans in to help her feel full. Just make sure that there is no sodium added.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wellness CORE Reduced Fat is the best food I've been able to find on the market as far as adequate protein and low-calorie. Daisy's been on this food for several years now and she's doing very well.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Count Calories. I know every calorie that goes into my dog's mouths. Tucker lost nearly 20 pounds by counting calories. Eagle Pack Holistic Fish Formula is pretty low in calories. Canidae has a low calorie food, but when they changed the formula, my two had some issues.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

dealrocker said:


> Obese or overweight dogs are a huge problem all around the world. In U.S. an estimated 17 millions dogs are overweight or obese. My dog is starting to get overweight and I need to control further weight gain. Just wondering the best food for my 1 year old dog to avoid obesity. Well, PETCO sells a variety of premium nutrition foods for dogs.
> 
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Hi Dealrocker. It would be helpful to know what brand/formula you are currently feeding, how much of it you are feeding, the condition (i.e. can ribs be felt/seen now, how's his coat, any allergies or other issues food might effect) and weight of your dog now (as well as desired weight) and how much exercise he/she is getting.

ITM, can say that there is not one particular food that is the weight-loss staple of the industry (and PETCO may not be your best bet to find one). In general, I've found dogs to maintain a leaner body weight on kibble that derives the majority of its protein from specified animal meal (look for a meat meal listed as at least the first ingredient with few grains and an overall carb count <50%) than those that use grains to derive much of the food's protein from grains (note many weight control/low-fat type foods are simply overloaded with grains). Additionally, it's important to keep protein (~25% crude is usually weight friendly), fat (~10%), and calories/feeding amounts in check as too much of any of them can lead to weight gain.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy lost a lot of weight when we started the 10 calories per pound you want your dog to weigh formula. She can only have about 750-800 calories a day. When you look at the calorie content of most kibble, that's not a lot of food, and often much less than a 2 cups a day. With the Wellness CORE Reduced Fat, she can have a whole 2 cups!!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> Daisy lost a lot of weight when we started the 10 calories per pound you want your dog to weigh formula. She can only have about 750-800 calories a day. When you look at the calorie content of most kibble, that's not a lot of food, and often much less than a 2 cups a day. With the Wellness CORE Reduced Fat, *she can have a whole 2 cups!!*


WooHoo - I bet she's very happy about that! lol 

Dealrocker, the Wellness CORE Reduced Fat (a quality, modest protein, low fat, grain-free food) indeed is one of the few that make it possible to feed such a minimal amount of calories while still effectively meeting the daily protein requirements of the dog.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

Canidae Platinum is only 330 calories per cup.
Don't know of any premium food lower in calorie but maybe....

1 cup plus 1 cup green beans[un-salted] and impossible not to drop weight.

Our girls never had problem with old or new formula


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Milly lost a lot of weight when I started measuring her food each meal. I had her on 1/2 cup in the AM and 3/4 of a cup in PM for quite a few months - I supplemented this with green beans and other veggies. Obviously the measurements will be different for every dog and the amount of weight you want yours to lose. Milly now gets 3/4 and 1 cup twice a day and is maintaining the weight very well (with lots of exercise).


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

TonyRay said:


> Canidae Platinum is only 330 calories per cup.
> Don't know of any premium food lower in calorie but maybe....
> 
> 1 cup plus 1 cup green beans[un-salted] and impossible not to drop weight.
> ...


The only thing with the lower protein formulas such as Canidae Platinum, is that, unless you have a 30 pound dog, they usually require feeding more cups per day (to assure adequate protein intake, especially for such a young dog) and the calories can stack up to the point it'd be better to actually feed a lesser amount of one of the higher protein/low fat formulas on the market.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker was on the Canidae Platinum for years and only consuming 750 calories a day. I'm glad he's a healthy boy. I did worry about the protein level, but he's still kicking butt at soon to be 7. He is now on the EPH.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

A universal equation for humans and our dogs:

more calories going in compared to calories expended = weight gain

So, for a dog that is physically able, looking at increasing exercise goes hand in hand with what and how much you feed.

My senior Bentley had a much harder time keeping trim with toned muscles when he ate IAMS, Eukanuba or Science Diet. All those formulas had high carbohydrate %. In the last three years he has done much better eating a rotation of kibbles (non of them being reduced calorie formulas) with 30% and more protein, fat at 15-18% and carb % in the 30s or preferably less.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Without going after anyone in particular, I want to point out that a lot of the ideas about protein, carbs, and healthy percentages that have appeared in this thread do not seem to be based on researched nutritional science, but apparently on some popular feeding methods that are out there on the internet. Lots of websites advise certain percentages of protein and fat and have certain biases against grain that simply aren't data-based.

The best healthy-weight food is a high quality food given in the right amount combined with an active lifestyle. If your dog is obese, the trick is to lower the amount of food until the dog loses weight slowly and to incorporate low-impact exercise.

Weight-loss foods are often just a regular food with a filler added, so why not just give your dog less food? Humans are often surprised at how little a dog needs to be healthy and happy, so they give more then necessary, supplement with treats and too-rich table scraps, and don't necessarily get their dogs enough exercise. 

If a dog is eating a high calorie, high quality, nutrient-dense food, he doesn't need a whole lot of volume to get everything he needs. Don't anthropomorphize your dog's food intake. Generally speaking, if he's a healthy weight and the food is decent, he's not going to experience insufficiency of some crucial nutrient just because you have him on 2 cups a day instead of 3.

And just so it's clear the proof is in the pudding, I have two dogs on Eukanuba, one on LBP and one on Premium Performance, and they're both glossy, muscular, top-notch athletes. The puppy is on about 4 cups/day because he's incredibly high energy, high metabolism, and active. The 22-month-old on PP is on demand, but he goes through about 2 1/2 cups a day on average. I check their ribs and hips weekly and take a look every time they're wet in order to make sure they're on the lean side of a healthy weight, and I have no qualms about cutting back amounts if necessary. We do periodically supplement with cooked, lean meat when we make it for ourselves.

Sorry if I come off a little forcefully here, but there's no excuse for allowing a dog to become overweight. Trim dogs live an average of almost two years longer than even moderately obese dogs, and they experience a delay of almost two years of many chronic health conditions. I'd do almost anything to get an extra two years of healthy life from my pups, and measuring their food carefully is a relatively easy thing to do for such an incredible result.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker came to us chubby...It's much easier keeping the weight off than taking it off. He still looks great and he lost the weight about 5 years ago.

This is Tucker before and after. I hope we have added some years to his precious life... 
Attached Images


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Have to respond to this ... let me work my way through my thoughts here.

First, there can be excuses for allowing your dog to be overweight. They may not be good excuses and ultimately not good for your dog, but sometimes life circumstances interfere. When I first moved here, I lived with my sister for a year while I got back on my feet. She free-fed her cocker and it was all but impossible to gauge the amount of food Daisy was eating. I did not have the control I needed. I struggled with this everyday but it wasn't until I moved out on my own that Daisy got back to her ideal weight. Well, that's my excuse anyway. Sometimes life gets in the way. It's unfortunate.

Anyway, I've experimented with all kinds of food for Daisy over the years. I didn't just choose a high-fad food and say this is it. I have her on her current food because it's got qualiity ingredients and because it works for her. Her coat is beautiful, her stools are perfect, she's at the right weight, no gas or intestinal trouble. I can't say that it's the best, that would be ridiculous. But it's the best for Daisy that I've been able to find, and I've really put some effort into this.

Here are the ingredients for Wellness CORE Reduced Fat (33% protein):

Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potatoes, Pea Fiber, Whitefish Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Chicken Liver, Salmon Oil, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins, Minerals, Choline Chloride, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Mixed Tocopherols, Rosemary Extract

And then there's the "whole 2 cups a day." That's important to both Daisy and me


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> And then there's the "whole 2 cups a day." That's important to both Daisy and me



You're such a good mom Jo


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Whatever the food is, regulate the amount given based on the dog's weight.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry Jo - I know there are life circumstances that make it hard to keep a dog at an ideal weight.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> The best healthy-weight food is a high quality food given in the right amount combined with an active lifestyle. If your dog is obese, the trick is to lower the amount of food until the dog loses weight slowly and to incorporate low-impact exercise.


I would agree that quite a few people do not get enough exercise for their dogs.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We have never put any of our overweight rescue dogs on lower cal food.. we feed them a regular food and cut it back and kick up there exercise. The weight comes off. I dont by many excuses why a dog is fat , as far as Im concerned there is no reason for it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I hesitated to post what I did. I should have not posted. It's very easy to judge when you haven't personally been there.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

First, there can be excuses for allowing your dog to be overweight. They may not be good excuses and ultimately not good for your dog, but sometimes life circumstances interfere. 
You are so right on. When our adult son lived here, he kept overfeeding Brooks despite my asking him not to. His mental state prevented him from being able to accept my direction. 
As Tippykayak put it, our son anthropomophized Brooks. 
And as Jo put it the "life circumstance" of my son disregarding my request was something I couldn't control. 
Once my son moved out, I could start cutting Brooks' food back to take those added pounds off again.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

In our case we had a food obsessed Golden. Not a food opportunist, but food obsessed. He still is in love with food, but making sure he can have his two cups of food a day helps. I had never dealt with a food obsessed dog before. It's quite an eye opener. I did try fillers, but they just caused squirts.


----------



## pokey (Sep 4, 2009)

And then there is the husband that insists on feeding the dogs extra treat because, "They wanted them." I can't tell you how many times I have asked him not to give them more to eat and he just ignores me!! They are just as happy with a piece of ice when we are in the kitchen and really do not need the extra treats.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

ok can someone of a higher mathematical intelligence help me? Sydney, my beagle mix, is over weight. She weighs 28 lbs and should be about 22. I'm feeding her California Natural reduced fat, which has 391 cal/cup. If I do the 10 calories for every pound she should be, she should only be getting 220 calories per day. So how in the heck do Ifigure out how much food she can eat to equal 220 calories?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I have to say that Tucker is the leanest that he has ever been ever since we started him on Iams last spring. He was never this lean on any of the other foods we tried. He gets 2 cups per day.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Taz Monkey said:


> ok can someone of a higher mathematical intelligence help me? Sydney, my beagle mix, is over weight. She weighs 28 lbs and should be about 22. I'm feeding her California Natural reduced fat, which has 391 cal/cup. If I do the 10 calories for every pound she should be, she should only be getting 220 calories per day. So how in the heck do Ifigure out how much food she can eat to equal 220 calories?


 
I'd do some rounding. Say the CN has 400 cals/ cup, then 1/2 c would be 200 cals, 3/4 c would be 300 cals. I'd be feeding a little more than 1/2 c. How much is she getting now???? If it's considerably more than that, I wouldn't make such a drastic cut and see how she does cutting down maybe a 1/4 -1/2 cup and see how she does. Also, more exercise.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Taz Monkey said:


> ok can someone of a higher mathematical intelligence help me? Sydney, my beagle mix, is over weight. She weighs 28 lbs and should be about 22. I'm feeding her California Natural reduced fat, which has 391 cal/cup. If I do the 10 calories for every pound she should be, she should only be getting 220 calories per day. So how in the heck do Ifigure out how much food she can eat to equal 220 calories?


I'd recommend trying the regular adult California Natural instead of continuing to feed the reduced fat version. The reduced fat version's #1 ingredient is rice and it has 59% carbohydrates which is at the very high end for any dog kibble. Any excess calories from that formula is likely to be converted to body fat. You may find you could have a more toned dog which weighs less by feeding the adult version.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I used the 10/1 for Tucker. That advice was given to me by a professional at the rehab swim facility. For Tucker it worked. For Shadow it wouldn't. Shadow would starve to death. 

I would divide the 391 by 4 and then come as close to the total as you can. I'd feed more rather than less. Sometimes the 10/1 really isn't enough for some dogs. Keep a very close eye on the dogs weight and adjust. Losing too quickly probably isn't the best. However, Tucker lost it pretty quickly and so did another dog I know. Knowing how many calories it takes to maintain a healthy weight has been very beneficial to us.

How much are you feeding her now? If you are only feeding one cup, you could reduce it by 1/4????


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I never saw Betty's post. I think she and I are pretty much on the same page.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

:--keep_silent::--keep_silent::--keep_silent::--big_grin::thanks:

And Jo, I'm with you! I've also had life circumstances interfere with my best intentions! (Not even including this one!)



pokey said:


> And then there is the husband that insists on feeding the dogs extra treat because, "They wanted them." I can't tell you how many times I have asked him not to give them more to eat and he just ignores me!! They are just as happy with a piece of ice when we are in the kitchen and really do not need the extra treats.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

pokey said:


> And then there is the husband that insists on feeding the dogs extra treat because, "They wanted them." I can't tell you how many times I have asked him not to give them more to eat and he just ignores me!! They are just as happy with a piece of ice when we are in the kitchen and really do not need the extra treats.


Oh dear lord...this is my household. I have to argue with my dear hubby...and feed the dogs myself to be sure he doesn't over feed and over treat them!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

I do the meal feeding, but I'm at work during the day, and DH is home....lord only knows what he sneaks them. Luckily, (so far) they are both still lean and healthy. We have at least one conversation a day about this. I'm the "meanie" and he's the "spoiler". :curtain: :no:



buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Oh dear lord...this is my household. I have to argue with my dear hubby...and feed the dogs myself to be sure he doesn't over feed and over treat them!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I recommend Wellness Core Reduced fat to everyone that needs to help their dog lose weight. Tinkerbell was 25 pounds over weight we switched to Wellness Core reduced fat and fed her 1 1/2 cups twice a day and then cut back to 1 cup twice a day. She lost 20 pounds in just over 8 months. We do add in a few extras like veggies and fruits but she is satisfied with what we are feeding her and she loves the food. It is the first food I have ever been able to feed her with nothing added. We have not lost the last 5 pounds, but that is my fault because I haven't tried I refuse to cut her food back anymore, but we have maintained her weight for the last year. She's 66 pounds.

I should also point out because of ehr heart condition we can not do much excercise. We can't run her around the yard and walks tend to be short when she is comfortable making them, which is not the often.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Kimm said:


> Tucker was on the Canidae Platinum for years and only consuming 750 calories a day. I'm glad he's a healthy boy. I did worry about the protein level, but he's still kicking butt at soon to be 7. He is now on the EPH.


Just goes to show what I know!:burnout:There are exceptions to every rule and glad it worked out well for your boy (and that he continues to do well :woot2, but I've seen too many dogs lose significant muscle mass on it to be a first suggestion to such a young dog.

p.s. Did your boy lose/gain any since the switch to EPH?

p.p.s. Love your signature picture!


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Without going after anyone in particular, I want to point out that a lot of the ideas about protein, carbs, and healthy percentages that have appeared in this thread do not seem to be based on researched nutritional science, but apparently on some popular feeding methods that are out there on the internet. Lots of websites advise certain percentages of protein and fat and have certain biases against grain that simply aren't data-based.


Just to clarify, my suggestions (and going to venture that of some others here) are based on industry reserach, veterinary input, owner feedback and personal observation and experience involving work with several dogs as well as what I have seen work for the majority of dogs (merely meant as a helpful starting point to be personalized as necessary, not nutritional law). I'm critical of sites such as dog food analysis and do not have anything against grains in food of dogs that can tolerate them (so long as the grains do not make up the bulk of the protein in the food).

The truth of the matter is that quantifable research is still a long time coming in the effects of high protein/low carb and raw diets (heck even manufacturers of the more traditional commercial diets are still learning and adjusting accordingly). ITM, _we do know_ that adequate (not excessive) amounts of quality protein and reduced calories and fat (along with ample exercise) _is_ a reliable path to weight loss. No more, no less.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

MyBentley said:


> I'd recommend trying the regular adult California Natural instead of continuing to feed the reduced fat version. The reduced fat version's #1 ingredient is rice and it has 59% carbohydrates which is at the very high end for any dog kibble. Any excess calories from that formula is likely to be converted to body fat. You may find you could have a more toned dog which weighs less by feeding the adult version.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Garfield said:


> Just to clarify, my suggestions (and going to venture that of some others here) are based on industry reserach, veterinary input, owner feedback and personal observation and experience involving work with several dogs as well as what I have seen work for the majority of dogs (merely meant as a helpful starting point to be personalized as necessary, not nutritional law). I'm critical of sites such as dog food analysis and do not have anything against grains in food of dogs that can tolerate them (so long as the grains do not make up the bulk of the protein in the food).
> 
> The truth of the matter is that quantifable research is still a long time coming in the effects of high protein/low carb and raw diets (heck even manufacturers of the more traditional commercial diets are still learning and adjusting accordingly). ITM, _we do know_ that adequate (not excessive) amounts of quality protein and reduced calories and fat (along with ample exercise) _is_ a reliable path to weight loss. No more, no less.


Thanks for the clarification. I think you've got a quite reasonable approach here.

I will confess to some confusion over the complicated ways people suggest to reduce a dog's weight. A normal, well-balanced adult food is appropriate for most adult dogs, and I simply don't understand why people don't just slowly adjust amounts until the weight slowly goes in the right direction.

"Diet" food for dogs is a little scary to me. Bulking up a food with non-nutritive additions seems like it has some potential for problems. Why mess around with a well-balanced formula instead of just feeding less?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, for us it got to the point we had to put locks on our food cabinet. We tried a number of different foods, but Tucker seems to need two cups a day. He cannot eat over 730 calories or he puts on additional weight. I've tried the other foods and tried dividing the amount in two portions, but oh dear he knows! LOL So, he gets two cups per day of Eagle Pack Holistic Fish Formula. I'd better go check the calorie content on the bag. The last time he gained weight they had made a change. Thank you for reminding me!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimm said:


> We tried a number of different foods, but Tucker seems to need two cups a day.


What happens if he gets 1 and 3/4?


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

oops, sorry I forgot I posted on this thread. Sydney gets 1 cup total a day, divided into 2 meals. So what you're saying is that I should NOT be feeding reduced fat and reduce her daily intake by about 1/4 a cup? And if I don't feed her reduced fat, what should I feed her? My other 2 who don't have weight gaining problems are on TOTW, but thats what made Sydney gain so much weight.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> What happens if he gets 1 and 3/4?


He beats the crap out of the food cabinet doors, pops the lock, and helps himself!: I'm not kidding. This is not where I store the dog food either! We actually had to get spring locks for the doors, but he can actually knock them off the track if he stands on his back legs and beats on them with his front. He doesn't bother the doors if he's not stressed looking for food. He's a character. I should add, he only does this when we are not home. 

I truly understand why Tucker came to us so overweight. I'm sure they kept feeding him because of his personality. We on the other hand, took him to training, and put a stop to the overfeeding. If he had his choice he would eat non-stop. I know most dogs are food opportunists, but Tucker is food Obsessed.

I used to be able to free feed Shadow. That stopped quickly!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sydney...

Have you tried reducing Sydney's food by say, a teaspoon, at each meal? Reducing the food is the way to go unless you have a dog like Tucker. If Sydney starts to lose weight and then maintains, you will know exactly how much to feed without involving math. If she's drops too fast, you will need to adjust of course.

Always be sure the weight gain is not related to a medical issue first.

This is what I would try...*I'm no expert.*


----------

